# Need Review On "Lenovo G580 (59-324061)"



## meet.himadri (Sep 25, 2012)

Need Review On "Lenovo G580 (59-324061)".
*www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-...VDPQ&ref=ffaabb98-2d83-40bc-b32b-0008bb01b579

I'll use it for my Oracle DBA & Networking (Linux, Server-Domain) courses.

**I've to install Windows 7 Ultimate, Windows Server 2008 & RedHat Linux Enterprise v6 in it. (Triple Boot Environment).


----------



## desijoker (Sep 25, 2012)

Lenovo makes bullet proof laptops...thats why they are most preferred business laptops..This laptop looks nice and have good processor which can easily handle your software needs.i think it is worth the price.. 
But f=if you are looking for multimedia or entertainment laptop then this will be a bad choice as you have more options in the same range. But if your needs are as you have mentioned above then this is the best deal... Go for it!


----------



## p!e (Sep 25, 2012)

Lenovo G580 is perfectly fine for the requirement specified by you.
3RD Gen i5 + HD4000 can easily handle Multimedia content no issues in this aspect.


----------



## rider (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: Need Review On &quot;Lenovo G580 (59-324061)&quot;*



desijoker said:


> Lenovo makes bullet proof laptops...



 really? show me the proof.



meet.himadri said:


> Need Review On "Lenovo G580 (59-324061)".
> *www.flipkart.com/lenovo-essential-...VDPQ&ref=ffaabb98-2d83-40bc-b32b-0008bb01b579
> 
> I'll use it for my Oracle DBA & Networking (Linux, Server-Domain) courses.
> ...



Listen man lenovo is only good in thinkpad series laptops which was previously owned by IBM the great and as from personal experience ideapad series laptop sucks a lot.
HP 2000 Series 2124TU  would be the best choice in your budget. The after sales and service of hp is great and specs are similar of that laptop.


----------



## desijoker (Sep 26, 2012)

@rider
pls read the comment properly beforing making a joke of yourself. I said "Lenovo makes bullet proof laptops...thats why they are most preferred business laptops"
oh yea i have used the word BUSINESS in it..from next time onward use your eyes and brain without fail


----------



## rider (Sep 26, 2012)

desijoker said:


> @rider
> pls read the comment properly beforing making a joke of yourself. I said "Lenovo makes bullet proof laptops...thats why they are most preferred business laptops"
> oh yea i have used the word BUSINESS in it..from next time onward use your eyes and brain without fail



alright! desi joker! what makes sense by adding business laptops? I commented properly what would make sense by adding "thats why they are most preferred business laptops".
*Does by adding word BUSINESS make it bullet proof?* huh? I am using all my eyes and brain! mind you language mr desijoker! You are *epic fail* about your statement. So better to back off and move on. Behave yourself! or you might be banned again by misbehaving with other senior members.


----------



## desijoker (Sep 26, 2012)

rider said:


> alright! desi joker! what makes sense by adding business laptops? I commented properly what would make sense by adding "thats why they are most preferred business laptops".
> *Does by adding word BUSINESS make it bullet proof?* huh? I am using all my eyes and brain! mind you language mr desijoker! You are *epic fail* about your statement. So better to back off and move on. Behave yourself! or you might be banned again by misbehaving with other senior members.



dude first of all i dint use any bad language. And i guess they cant ban me for correcting you or me. By mentioning business laptops i was just talking about lenovo brand in the business sector. And dont think i am a newbie so i dont know anything. Knowledge dont see age or post counts! People just ignore lenovo brand but they are most reliable laptop company. just google and see...btw your knowledge is lil poor. only ideapad sucks in lenovo and the laptop provided in the link by the OP is lenovo essential which is just as good as thinkpad.
I would also like to say that never under estimate anyone..You cannot be always right. oh yea mybe you got me wrong "bullet proof" doesnt means they have actually used kevlar material. I mean they can survive easily.
lol..it was funny to see how a small statement can make someone mad


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 26, 2012)

Cool it guys.
It was a joke Desijoker....your name is desiJOKER,but you didnt get a JOKE!

As for the laptop,it is a VFM laptop.And the service provided by Lenovo is also good.But are you looking forward to consider other options aswell?


----------



## desijoker (Sep 26, 2012)

@arvindroa15
lol..sometimes i dont get it man


----------



## vkl (Sep 26, 2012)

@ meet.himadri
I am using this laptop for around 3 months.
I am using win7 and ubuntu12.04 in dual boot.
Have faced no issues.Specs are good for the price.Locally it is available for 33-34k.
As of now it is the only laptop that comes with usb3.0 ports with i5 3rd gen and 4GB RAM at that price point.
It has a single Plug for Headphone and Mic which may be a downside for some.


----------



## arvindrao15 (Sep 26, 2012)

desijoker said:


> @arvindroa15
> lol..sometimes i dont get it man



Happens buddy


----------



## Jay1234 (Dec 16, 2012)

G580 has a matte or glossy display?


----------



## vkl (Dec 16, 2012)

^^Glossy display


----------



## Jay1234 (Dec 16, 2012)

Bro how's this laptop? Im confused my friend says this laptop is bad


----------



## vkl (Dec 16, 2012)

*Re: Need Review On &quot;Lenovo G580 (59-324061)&quot;*

^^It is fine.Gaming wise don't expect much from hd4000.If you are concerned for gaming then take a laptop with hd7670m and a8-4500m or 3rd gen i3.
There are some good a8-4500m based laptops with hd7670m around 32-35k.


----------



## sushovan (Dec 22, 2012)

*Re: Need Review On &quot;Lenovo G580 (59-324061)&quot;*



vkl said:


> ^^It is fine.Gaming wise don't expect much from hd4000.If you are concerned for gaming then take a laptop with hd7670m and a8-4500m or 3rd gen i3.
> There are some good a8-4500m based laptops with hd7670m around 32-35k.



can you tell me how are the speakers? one of my friend has been eyeing it for a while.


----------



## vkl (Dec 22, 2012)

Sound levels are high enough.But I use headphones more and use speakers occasionally.As from my experience movie viewing is fine with the speakers.
Some other user can give you a better idea.


----------



## FunkyVenky (Dec 25, 2012)

does the touchpad support gestures ?


----------



## vkl (Dec 26, 2012)

^^Yes


----------



## Ravi. (Dec 26, 2012)

Can anyone tell how many usb ports does Lenovo Z580 59-333647 have?

Regards


----------



## vkl (Dec 26, 2012)

^^As per Lenovo's website every z580 has 2 usb3.0 and 2 usb3.0 ports.


----------



## Ravi. (Dec 27, 2012)

^ Yeah but Flipkart and all other online sites are providing wrong info.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 1, 2013)

guys i have bought this lapppy s few days ago ........ but i am badly confused.  about battery , last night i player cricket 2009 for an hour with battery 100% after that when looked at remaining battrry it was 50% ,, is my battery not good ?? 2nd question how to know battery is fully charged when my lappy is shut down and iam charging  ???


----------



## vkl (Jan 2, 2013)

^^Battery back-up would vary depending upon the load,power mode and brightness settings.
It is normal.While gaming the battery back-up would go down at a higher rate.
Preferably while playing games keep the laptop in AC mode rather than battery mode.
On normal usage you should be able to get more battery back-up.

Well,only way to confirm if your laptop is full charged is by logging in to your OS.
In this laptop when the battery is being charged and the battery is charged between 20-80% the battery indicator would be blinking white,it would blink in every ~5seconds.
When it is being charged and the remaining charge is more than 80% then it would emit a steady white colour.
If you are thinking about overcharging of battery if it is kept under AC mode for long duration then don't worry,it won't happen.
Only way the battery can be overcharged is if the charging system malfunctions and then the battery overheats due to this while in the charger.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 2, 2013)

thanx bro you mean to say my battery is normal ??? bro i have installed window 8 ! how to use one key rescue cos when i  clicking the rescue button lappy starts up ? how to back up and restore in one key rescue ???


----------



## vkl (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes,battery seems normal.
The Onekey recovery 7.0 doesn't work well with windows 8.You need Onekey Recovery 7.0 Engineer Edition to make it work with windows 8.
You can download and make a bootable DVD with Onekey Recovery 7 Engineer Edition.Allocate 15-20GB of free space from the disk manager.
Boot with the OKR 7 EE DVD and in the options window select option to make recovery drive without formatting C and allocate the previously created free space for it.
I don't use onekey recovery.You can use third party tools to create an image of system partition and make a bootable DVD with it.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 18, 2013)

how to turn off bluetooth ??? can'nt turn it on & off from fn + f5 not even wi fi ,, & i have read smwhere that dolby driver does'nt work in win 8 ..2nd query . yesterday wen i wz playing bloddy roar it wAs using 30% cpu is it normal ???


----------



## vkl (Jan 19, 2013)

CPU usage is fine.
(Function+F5)for turning on/off wifi and bluetooth not working in Windows8 has been encountered by other users using this laptop as well.
I have not used windows8 on this laptop.For windows7,ubuntu 12.10 everything works fine though.
This thread might help:Lenovo G580 - Upgrade to Windows 8
Some users found the issue fixed after a BIOS reset.Try that.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 23, 2013)

how much battery does bluetooth consumes ? cos my blutooth is turned on allthe times because of window 8 , and i am unable to use usb 3.0  ? will u suggest me downgrade to window 7 ??


----------



## vkl (Jan 23, 2013)

Bluetooth 'on' won't consume noticeable amount of power but Bluetooth being used(i.e. devices being actively connected to it) would consume more power.
Anyway wifi consumes much more power than bluetooth.
There is no driver for intel usb3.0 host controller on windows8 as windows8 has inbox usb3.0 driver support.
I would say use windows7 unless all the new drivers are available for windows 8 for this laptop.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 23, 2013)

thanxxx alot


----------



## vkl (Jan 24, 2013)

^^Actually every usb3.0 drive should work out natively in windows 8.Windows 8 comes with inbox usb3.0 support.But due to some bugs it doesn't work well with some usb3.0 ports and in such cases the read/write speeds are of a normal usb2.0 drive with a usb3.0 drive.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Need Review On &quot;Lenovo G580 (59-324061)&quot;*

last night i tried one think i shut down my laptop when battery was 10 % i.e, low and it took 1 hour 35 to fully charge u can try it too !!.ok i got it, so you meant to say that right now  usb 3.0 does'nt work with g580 ..

*forums.lenovo.com/t5/Lenovo-3000-and-Essential/Lenovo-G580-Upgrade-to-Windows-8/td-p/906721/page/4    in the  above link a guy posted that dolby does'nt work with window 8 !! how to know that its working or not in my laptop ??


----------



## vkl (Jan 24, 2013)

Stick with windows7 for now if those things are troublesome to you.Wait for windows8 SP1 and check over other forums as well and see if it works.
If I come to know about something I would let you know.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Need Review On &quot;Lenovo G580 (59-324061)&quot;*

okay i have decided to install window 7 now i need to ask a few question 1st is how to do that ? just insert the window 7 cd and clean install ! will it format c drive only or format my whole hard disk ?


----------



## vkl (Jan 24, 2013)

Only C drive if you want.If you want you can format the other partitions as well.
You will get the menu with partition entries and you can format other drives if you want.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 25, 2013)

i have installed window 7 but now iam facing new issues 1st one is in device manager this  lexmark x422 for web cam driver was not orking so uninstalled it  now i am unable to download it ??? how to use web cam in window 7 ??? 2nd is fn f5 key is working but only if i start lenovo energy management at start up?  any solution i dont want to increasse my startup time ! i m using window 7 64 bit sp 1 ,,,!


----------



## vkl (Jan 25, 2013)

You have to use that energy-management software.The wifi and bluetooth interface is integrated to it.Won't increase your start-up time drastically.
You must have got a driver CD for the laptop,install webcam software from there.Else you can download drivers from here.Select G580 and download the driver.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 25, 2013)

k !  in afternoon i tried turning wi fi on from fn f5 but it isnt working  how to use wi fi ???


----------



## vkl (Jan 25, 2013)

Check if you have installed wifi drivers and energy management software.If you are facing the issue even after this then re-install the drivers. 
Also check if you have installed the right driver for the wifi.Most probably you would have an Atheros module for wifi so install the Atheros driver.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 26, 2013)

thanx bro u are a saviour wifi is working now , i reinstalled the driver,, when im pressing cntl + alt + right it is changing my screen type how to change that to do nothing ? cos i wanna make it a hotkey to change songs to mediamonkey!!!    2nd doubt in my installed apps i saw some unknown apps 1 java tm7 update 2 , java tm 7 update 2 5.6  64 bit , 3 open al  4 open cl 1.1 support for intel core , what are they ? and do i need them ???


----------



## vkl (Jan 27, 2013)

Go to the Intel HD Graphics icon,would be present in your system tray or taskbar.Click it,go to 'graphics options' then 'hotkeys', 'disable' it.
OpenCL1.1 comes with intel HD graphics driver.Some websites and applications won't work without Java.OpenAL might have got installed with other program like a game which uses it for its audio engine or maybe some other program.You can remove OpenAL if you are sure that you are not using any program that requires it.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 27, 2013)

some other apps which i am confused about whether to keep them or not they are 1 microsoft xna framework redistributable 3.1 2 microsoft xna framework redistributable 4.0  3 microsoft games for window marketplace 4 microsoft games for windows live distributable ??? what r they & do i need them ??


----------



## vkl (Jan 27, 2013)

Micorsoft XNA framework might have got installed with a game or from a Steam game.Can't exactly figure out from here.
Use Google for assistance,you might be able to figure out.


----------



## Jay1234 (Jan 28, 2013)

*Re: Need Review On &quot;Lenovo G580 (59-324061)&quot;*

bro can i upgrade my ram to 8 gb & how ? cos i read in flipkart that g580 has no used slots ???

2nd thing is my friend told me there has to be a seal behind your laptop's back  otherwisw its a breach of warrenty ?? is he true ? cos there is'nt any seal behind my laptop??   3rd is i checked my warrenty status from lenovo website and my warrenty period starts from 24 nov 2012 to 23 dec 2013  but i bought my laptop in 27th dec 2012 ???? iam afraid  my laptop is a used one ??? what can i do now??? i have bought it from nehru place a retailer not from lenovo's store ???


----------



## vkl (Jan 31, 2013)

Was busy with exams.
It has 2 RAM slots,one is unused.It can be upgraded to 8GB RAM.
As for warranty seal there is one sticker which contains product number and serial number and both of these are also engraved on the backside of the laptop,I don't think any issues with that.Warranty starting a bit earlier than your purchase date is normal practice with manufacturers.The warranty period starts from the invoice which in most cases should be the purchase date but in many cases it is the ship-out date.You can call lenovo customer care and ask them to have the warranty as per purchase date.They might ask for a copy of bill/receipt of the laptop.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 1, 2013)

bro my laptop has a machine number and product number sticker! does ua lappy has that seal im talking about ?? its a seal above a nut which means that laptop nevva opened after manufactured!!!


----------



## vkl (Feb 2, 2013)

No,there is no such sticker on the backside except serial number sticker,the number along with some other numbers are also engraved on the back cover.Nothing to worry.
The back cover can be opened to upgrade anything like RAM,optical disk drive or hard disk drive.This doesn't void warranty.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 7, 2013)

bro plz just confirm ! did u got the same window experiance index ????     processor       7.1    memory     5.9       graphic    4.9       gaming graphic      6.3       primary hard disk     5.9     ???? which antivirus are u using and why ??? thanxx


----------



## vkl (Feb 8, 2013)

WEI scores doesn't matter much.Scores are similar but WEI is not that important.I am currently using Norton Internet security 90 days trial.It is snappy,is not resource hungry and does its job fine.You can try out Avast Anti Virus.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 11, 2013)

bro my friend has a laptop with 3rd gen i3 having 2.4 ghz clock speed !! our laptop has i5 clock speed 2.5 ! that means our laptop is 200mhz faster ?? what is the diff in i5 and i3 ???  what do u think about overclocking ? have u done that in ua laptop ? what are the merits and demerits of overclocking ???


----------



## vkl (Feb 12, 2013)

At stock i5 3210m is clocked 100MHz higher than i3 3110m,both are dual cores and have hyper-threading.
i5 3210 has a turbo boost up to 2.9GHz with 2 cores and up to 3.1GHz on a single core active and supports AES-NI,these are the main differences.
For desktop i5 and i3 differences would be different.
i5 3210m can't be overclocked here,forget it.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 12, 2013)

bro my laptop makes a noise at start up and at shut down like fax coming out or something like for  2 second i guess its hard disk it was not in window 8 ? so what is it ???   i have called lenovo they are saying that they will visit me in 2 days time !! should i tell them to replace hdd ???


----------



## vkl (Feb 14, 2013)

If you are getting some sharp noise during start up and clicking noise during shut down then most probably it is coming from HDD.Check if the sound is coming from optical drive if a disk is inside it.
Just confirm from lenovo technicians about the noise creating component.If the noise is too sharp during start up then it might be an indication of failing hdd.A clicking sound might come during shut down when the hdd stops(normal in many cases) but it is not always a sign of something to panic.A bad fan or dust on bearing of the fan can cause sharp noise at start up but then it should not cause any sound during shut down.


----------



## Jay1234 (Feb 16, 2013)

*Re: Need Review On &quot;Lenovo G580 (59-324061)&quot;*

it was optical drive but there isnt any cd in it so how come it is making a noice ????

2 nd is my hdd is making very little noice all the time does your laptop makes a noice ??


----------



## vkl (Feb 17, 2013)

With time and usage optical drives can become noisy.If it is too bothering,you can try re-seating the drive and see if noise reduces.
Since the noise occurs only at start up or shut down it should not concern you much.
Very little noise that HDD makes is normal and is not noticeable.


----------

